# Gardner 1  1/2 surface grinder



## AGCB97 (Feb 8, 2017)

I posted this on PM and got no replies.

I'm looking at a local *Gardner 1 1/2* grinder to buy. Owner says it was professionally rebuilt 5 years ago and used little since. I have searched for info about it and only get the basic stuff.

There seems to be no forum posts here or other forums about this model.

Is this a morphrodite or why the lack of info and discussions?

One thing I would like to know is wheel size options and how available wheels are. Also would like to hear from someone that has one.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 8, 2017)

For a home shop machinist you will mostly be looking at machines with 6, 7, or 8" wheels.  7" wheels are by far the most popular on ordinary surface grinders and there is usually the largest selection and best pricing for that size.  The others I listed, and some I did not, could certainly be used and wheels can be found (but check before buying!)


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 8, 2017)

I've heard of Gardner over the years.  Not well known.  Go look at Vintage Machinery's website and Tony's website and see what kind of literature comes up if any.  There's a 100% chance you will not find any repair parts and if anything is missing, may have to build it for your needs.  But as long as the spindle turns, the table goes back and forth and in and out, your in business.  As for the spindle, it may use wheel adapters and it may not.  Just have to check it out and see.  Post some pictures so we can help you more if you do buy it.  Ken


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 8, 2017)

A friend of mine just bought a Harvel 816 grinder that is very similar.  Bridgeport also sold one that is very similar.  Perhaps the same manufacturer for all.  The one you are looking at uses a 10x15" chuck and a 12" wheel, 1" wide, and with a 3" center hole.  It is a manual machine, hand feeds only.  The one my friend just got (mxr662 on H-M, look for his post) is 8x16.  Moderator Jim Dawson here also has a Harvel 8x16 grinder.  The one I have seen was very nicely built and is in good condition.  Make very sure that it comes with a chuck that works and is the correct size.  It is an odd size and very expensive if yours does not have one and you cannot find a used one reasonably.  The wheels are pricey, but should last for a long time given the size.  The very most important thing on a surface grinder is the spindle.  If the bearings are bad or rough, it will essentially cost more than the machine is worth to replace them, on pretty much any ball or roller bearing grinder.  Don't be afraid to ask more questions, there is help available here.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 8, 2017)

If this is the correct surface grinder, it's a nice one if in good shape.

Here's a manual for it.

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=15009


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 8, 2017)

4gsr said:


> If this is the correct surface grinder, it's a nice one if in good shape.
> 
> Here's a manual for it.
> 
> http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=15009


Wrong manual, Ken, the one he is looking at is not a 6x18.  Looks like a sister, though...


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 8, 2017)

Bob, I tried.  It was a shot in the dark.  Look like Litton Industries took them over.  I'm not even sure Litton even exists today or who could have bought them.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 8, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Bob, I tried.  It was a shot in the dark.  Look like Litton Industries took them over.  I'm not even sure Litton even exists today or who could have bought them.


And if they are still around, do they care about what they made that long ago?


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 8, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> And if they are still around, do they care about what they made that long ago?


Nope! They probably don't even know that group made surface grinders.  Just abrasive products!  
I wonder if that SG was rebadge and sold under them.  Sure has the resemblance of a Bridgeport or Boice Soyer (sp) surface grinder.


----------



## AGCB97 (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't own this yet even though I show it in my signature. I thought it was a done deal. The day I spoke with the owner, he said he was leaving for Arizona the next day and would let me know when he returned in April.

He said he owned a machinery rebuilding business in Minneapolis before retirement and kept this one when that business was closed to use in his shop. Said it was rebuilt. It looks very nice in the pictures but only personal inspection would confirm those things.

It has ball bearing ways, a chuck and coolant system.

My only concern so far has been that I have been unable to locate info or even mention of this model in searches made. 

It looks identical to a Landis 1- 1/2 and very close to a Harvel 815

So anyone have a Landis Abrasive 1-1/2 ???


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 9, 2017)

Manuals and other information are not really of too much use with older surface grinders.  They become obsolete and parts are not available for them anyway, especially at affordable prices.  The good news is that they are pretty simple machines, and stay pretty nice if they are taken care of, and don't normally need parts replaced if not damaged when acquired and not abused in use.

With ball or roller bearing ways, take the table off (usually just lifts off) and carefully clean and inspect the ways and balls or rollers for damage.  The most common types of damage are from moving the machine without removing the table, which hammers the bearings into the ways and dents the balls or rollers and the ways, making the machine near worthless without a major reconditioning, and Y axis (vertical!) lead screw damage from not blocking up the wheel head and then backing off the lead screw.  Plain ways are more tolerant, and need to be inspected for wear.  The other thing to look for while the table is off is neglect.  Grit kills grinders, and if the carriage is full of grit and the ways are badly worn, don't walk away, run!  Unless you are up for a major reconditioning of the machine, including lots of hours of scraping.  The spindle is the heart of a surface grinder.  If it is bad, the grinder is usually junk that looks like a good grinder.  It is fairly common for bearings to cost more than $500, if still available, and installing the bearings is not like your car or truck wheel bearings, it is a fussy clean room job to get it right.  The bearings should feel totally smooth when rotating the spindle, and no radial play or runout should be found in the spindle using a tenths indicator.  It is important to run the grinder to listen for spindle noise as well.  If you can't run it, you are taking a big chance, and that should be reflected in the price.


----------



## AGCB97 (Feb 10, 2017)

In researching this more it looks like Gardner company has evolved quite a bit. Gardner  > Landis-Gardner > Abrasive > Unova > I think one more since.

The Landis Abrasive 1-1/2 looks identical. Possibly later model.

I'd still like to hear from someone that has one of these models


----------



## ghack (Sep 28, 2020)

A bit late on this, I have an abrasive 1 1/2 but no manual. if anyone has a manual in pdf i would appreciate it.


----------



## AGCB97 (Sep 28, 2020)

I've got the machine specs and pictures of some tools I made for it and a few others but no manual.
Aaron


----------

